# What to breed to a albino royal.



## Irving Zissmam (Nov 5, 2016)

Random question alert,
I've got a female albino & she's nearly at breeding weight so I wanna give breeding her a go but stuck on ideas on what male morph to buy to breed her with. Any ideas/what offspring the pair would produce would be massively appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Irving Zissmam said:


> Random question alert,
> I've got a female albino & she's nearly at breeding weight so I wanna give breeding her a go but stuck on ideas on what male morph to buy to breed her with. Any ideas/what offspring the pair would produce would be massively appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


Unless you get a male that is either visually albino, or 100%het albino, your offspring will all be normally coloured. As for what male, have a look at the price list for Crystal Palace Reptiles. They have a huge stock list.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

As said, Albino is a recessive trait so if you breed with anything other than another albino you will only end up with a bunch of normals and normal looking hets.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone know what you'd get if you bred a Snow boa another Snow boa please ?? Just thinking ahead ....


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Anyone know what you'd get if you bred a Snow boa another Snow boa please ?? Just thinking ahead ....



Apologies for derailing the thread ..


----------



## Irving Zissmam (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for the replys,
Leaning towards a het albino morph then.
Also have a male pastel,Any good ideas to pair to him..?
Looking at maybe buying a couple of new morphs.
Thanks again


----------

